# Possession limit?



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> just save those bags and put your walleye fillets in there. good to go!!!!
> 
> they'll never suspect it:evil:


Shhhhhhh! :shhh: Don't be giving anyone any ideas.... :lol:


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Fishbone said:


> Shhhhhhh! :shhh: Don't be giving anyone any ideas.... :lol:


 
Too late, fish is outta the bag.:lol:


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

jstfish, you are a genious! Now all I gotta do is figure out how to catch some fish. Capnhook


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, the MDNR CO doesn't need a search warrant to come into your home and inspect your freezer, right? What say you, Walleye Mike?

Jay
:tdo12:


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

I know many of you are making light of this issue but the CO's really have a tough job. One that no one is going to like if the are held to the letter of the law (e.g. driving 71 in 70mph zone). I believe the majority of the CO's have the sportmans best interest at heart. I absolutley support taken down the poacher but (as is practiced) does having two limits in your freezer make you a poacher?


Marty


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

DoubleJay said:


> Oh, and by the way, the MDNR CO doesn't need a search warrant to come into your home and inspect your freezer, right? What say you, Walleye Mike?
> 
> Jay
> :tdo12:


Yes they do as far as I know, just like any LEO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jstfish48162 said:


> just save those bags and put your walleye fillets in there. good to go!!!!
> 
> they'll never suspect it:evil:


:lol: :lol: :lol:
You've actually got THREE POINTS there!!!
:evilsmile


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

I am sure they will be to busy this spring writing tickets for all the people that feed the bird from there feeders... Check out 9 an 10 news and the article about bird feeders and baiting.... DNRE(do nothing right ever) are a joke in this state... Sorry to offend but it is the truth....


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

bigdoedown said:


> I am sure they will be to busy this spring writing tickets for all the people that feed the bird from there feeders... Check out 9 an 10 news and the article about bird feeders and baiting.... DNRE(do nothing right ever) are a joke in this state... Sorry to offend but it is the truth....


Say what you will, but I know of a few places that have BIRD feeders out in their back yards, the birds that show up..........
You guessed it TURKEYS 
Like dozens at a time, now 1 of thsoe places is about 1/4 mile from a chunk Of National forest, now is it fair that they can draw all the birds away with their feeders while the hunters are sitting in a barren woods?
I think the DNR do what they can, Ive met bonehead's and good guys and gals, but to group them all together is just foolish!
If by chance they stop me, Im always polite, even if im pissed on the inside!


BD


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Just curious,

How many of you guys with extra fish in your freezer were jumping on guys for baiting deer, using a spouses tag, shooting after dark or any other illegal hunting activity?

Or how about jumping on guys for snagging fish, illegally netting fish...

:lol:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> Just curious,
> 
> How many of you guys with extra fish in your freezer were jumping on guys for baiting deer, using a spouses tag, shooting after dark or any other illegal hunting activity?
> 
> ...


Thats a GOOD point, using a net to land a FOUL hooked fish is illegal! Tho I never quite understood why? As long as its released whats the difference?
Guys filling their freezers during ICE season so they dont have to fish in the summer?
I cant complain really, I dont eat much fish, so my share is still out there to be had, but were all in this together, if we start fighting amoungst our selves, then we've already lost the battle!

BD


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

StumpJumper said:


> Just curious,
> 
> How many of you guys with extra fish in your freezer were jumping on guys for baiting deer, using a spouses tag, shooting after dark or any other illegal hunting activity?
> 
> ...


If you read the other forums, there is ranting about those activities also.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If you read the other forums, there is ranting about those activities also.


yup...and alot of those threads got closed down because of the heated debates and exchanges between members.

can't believe this thread hasn't met it's demise yet.

the point(s) have been made over and over.....now we just start attcking each other, calling each other poachers.

the thing that gets me is that alot of what is being "said", is "the pot calling the kettle black".

let's get back to fishing and relax and just enjoy the outdoors and all the good threads this site has to offer.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

The sad truth is that nobody follows to the letter of the law and everyone has a justification for their actions trying to somehow make themselves above the law. I am as guilty as everyone else so don't think I am casting stones. My point is, is it the laws that need to be modified or our actions? Why is it legal to keep 15 salmonoids but only 5 pike, bass and walleyes in combination?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

MuskyDan said:


> The sad truth is that nobody follows to the letter of the law and everyone has a justification for their actions trying to somehow make themselves above the law. I am as guilty as everyone else so don't think I am casting stones. My point is, is it the laws that need to be modified or our actions? Why is it legal to keep 15 salmonoids but only 5 pike, bass and walleyes in combination?


I hear you, Why would so many species be grouped together? 
A Bass is not A Pike, A Pike is not Walleye, each should have their own possession limit!
I do not eat BASS so that limit is for tournament fishing as far as Im concerned, but If I was going to DA U.P. and I wanted to eat fish, I should be able to keep 5 Eyes and 5 Pike, process them for the freezer and then the next day keep 1 more limit of each befor I reach my POSSESSION LIMIT!
Somehow I dont think thngs will change any time soon!

BD


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Kevin VanDam comes to Saginaw Bay for a bass tourney, the night before the tournament he goes out on a charter with WalleyeMike! They catch a limit of walleyes and KVD takes home his 5. Next morning at daylight KVD hits the bay for the tournament and is immeadiately ticketed for violating the possesion limit law. Makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If you read the other forums, there is ranting about those activities also.


 The reason I asked is I think it's funny that if a guy says "I shot a deer and didn't tag it" he is done in these forums, publicly shunned and labeled as a poacher for life.

Are fish less of an important resource that it's ok to take more than our limit as long as we don't get caught by a LEO? Why do the sportsmen on this site turn a blind eye to people who admit to taking/possessing more than their limit?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

StumpJumper said:


> The reason I asked is I think it's funny that if a guy says "I shot a deer and didn't tag it" he is done in these forums, publicly shunned and labeled as a poacher for life.
> 
> Are fish less of an important resource that it's ok to take more than our limit as long as we don't get caught by a LEO? Why do the sportsmen on this site turn a blind eye to people who admit to taking/possessing more than their limit?


Just because someone goes fishing often and gets his limit, doesn't mean he's over his limit. Many including me give many away to family, friends, neighbors who don't fish.

When someone here indicates he has more than his limit, guys do jump down his case (fish police). If you suspect someone is over his limit and hoarding fish, instead of spouting off here, call the RAP line.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just because someone goes fishing often and gets his limit, doesn't mean he's over his limit. Many including me give many away to family, friends, neighbors who don't fish.
> 
> When someone here indicates he has more than his limit, guys do jump down his case (fish police). If you suspect someone is over his limit and hoarding fish, instead of spouting off here, call the RAP line.


----------



## upnorthnewbie (Dec 27, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


>


I have reading all the posts on this subject and one thing kept bothering me. If the possession limit is 5 walleye, either in your boat or freezer, then why would lake st. Claire have a six fish limit? Could the dnr sit at the launch and write tickets to everyone who caught their six fish limit? If you take them home and freeze them, are breaking the law? They allow 6 walleye to be kept, if I am reading the rule book correctly. How do I prove that the sixth walleye was caught there? This is a vague rule, and to me, does very little to curb people from hoggin fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

upnorthnewbie said:


> I have reading all the posts on this subject and one thing kept bothering me. If the possession limit is 5 walleye, either in your boat or freezer, then why would lake st. Claire have a six fish limit? Could the dnr sit at the launch and write tickets to everyone who caught their six fish limit? If you take them home and freeze them, are breaking the law? They allow 6 walleye to be kept, if I am reading the rule book correctly. How do I prove that the sixth walleye was caught there? This is a vague rule, and to me, does very little to curb people from hoggin fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is not up to you to prove where the 6th one came from. Its up to the CO to prove you've violated the law.

I've been saying this for years, just increase the 13" to 15" and limit to 5 to match the rest of the state. Do now why they made that rule when they did.


----------



## upnorthnewbie (Dec 27, 2008)

Having uniform rules across the state would make things easier. That's for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

MuskyDan said:


> The sad truth is that nobody follows to the letter of the law and everyone has a justification for their actions trying to somehow make themselves above the law. I am as guilty as everyone else so don't think I am casting stones. My point is, is it the laws that need to be modified or our actions? Why is it legal to keep 15 salmonoids but only 5 pike, bass and walleyes in combination?


 
This was brought up on another place, so a contact to the DNR was made. It not so much that our actions or the laws need to modified, so much that the laws NEED to written CLEARLY and in a manner that they are UNDERRSTANDABLE. It's pretty easy to understand the deer issue, the tags represent one per deer. I can't find the email right now, but i do remember it good.

Poss/daily limit are the same ( why word it like this beats me) this can be interpertated differnetly ( as if they are at home and cleaned are they in your poss?) Second point they made was if you reach say 5 walleyes you are no longer to target that fish even at a catch and release. If you choose to give your catch away, they must have a valid fishing lic. Our neighbor found out the hard way two years ago deer hunting, no warrant needed for your home vehicle etc, seeing as how it deals with conservation and natural resources, is what he was told when he contested them coming to his house in court.





Question to Michigan DNR:

I'm confused about is meant by "possession limit". Does possession limit take into account how many fish are at home in my freezer?

For example.. with a "daily limit" of 5 walleye.. 

On Monday I catch, bring home, fillet and freeze 5 legal walleyes.
On Tuesday I catch, bring home,fillet and freeze 5 legal walleyes.
On Wednesday I catch, bring home, fillet and freeze 5 legal walleyes.

Assuming I live alone.. given the above scenario.. would I be in violation of the "possession limit" because there are 15 walleyes in my freezer?


Answer emailed from MI DNR:

Technically yes, you are in violation as you have more than the state allows in your possession. Daily and possession are the same thing. Would Law Enforcement come and check your freezer? maybe, especially if someone called in a complaint. If you were camping and had several day's limit in your cooler, the enforcement would be much stricter. 

Clear as mud as know, but both are violations. Keep in mind that possession limits require anglers to stop fishing after keeping a specified number of fish. They provide a target for angler expectation, help distribute the catch more equitably, and help to prevent over harvest.


----------



## upnorthnewbie (Dec 27, 2008)

This law is confusing for many reasons. It doesn't have to be. My problem is that the possesion part of the rule doesn't really curb over fishing. If you don't go over the daily limit, it is possible to still harvest over a thousand walleye a year, as long as you eat or give away enough to stay under the possesion limit. Due to my work, I am lucky to get out twice a summer. I have to do my fishing in the winter. If I am lucky, I catch 20 keepers a year. I can't keep half those fish and save them for summer. I would be a poacher and would be considered at threat to out fisheries. On the other had, my neighbor can catch 10 times that many fish and be well within the law. So I ask, who puts more stress on out fisheries, according to the dnr, I do. Logically that doesn't make sense. If the law was written to curb over harvesting, they would have a YEARLY limit. You could catch x amount and have to tag each. This would be a circus of a rule, I know that, but as written, I am hoggin fish and endangering our resources and my neighbor isn't. Doesn't make a lick of sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

The email from the dnre regarding not targeting a species after you have a limit would make every tourament illegal as anglers attempt to catch heavier fish. Interesting. Wonder what would happen if I called the rap line during an flw?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Down Lowe said:


> The email from the dnre regarding not targeting a species after you have a limit would make every tourament illegal as anglers attempt to catch heavier fish. Interesting. Wonder what would happen if I called the rap line during an flw?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While 2 fishermen are in a boat trying to keep the 5 best in weight, at no time are they over the 5 per man limit. They share the weight of the five fish.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

USMarine2001 said:


> This was brought up on another place, so a contact to the DNR was made. It not so much that our actions or the laws need to modified, so much that the laws NEED to written CLEARLY and in a manner that they are UNDERRSTANDABLE. It's pretty easy to understand the deer issue, the tags represent one per deer. I can't find the email right now, but i do remember it good.
> 
> Poss/daily limit are the same ( why word it like this beats me) this can be interpertated differnetly ( as if they are at home and cleaned are they in your poss?) Second point they made was if you reach say 5 walleyes you are no longer to target that fish even at a catch and release. If you choose to give your catch away, they must have a valid fishing lic. Our neighbor found out the hard way two years ago deer hunting, no warrant needed for your home vehicle etc, seeing as how it deals with conservation and natural resources, is what he was told when he contested them coming to his house in court.
> 
> ...


Possession/daily limit are the same to a point. Whichever one is reached first your done keeping. Say you caught 2 on day 1, you then can't keep your daily limit of five because it would put you over the possession limit by 2. Day 2 your daily limit would then be 3 and your possession limit is still 5. But the most you can take is 5 in one day provided no others are in your possession.




Look at the regs for salmon. Daily limit is 5, but possession can be up to 15 with 10 of them being processed from previous fishing trips.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I don't give a **** how many fish people have in their freezer. I just thought it was funny, as I stated that people openly admit to having more than their limit and nobody seems to care like they would if it was someone poaching deer.

There was 2 or more guys in this thread alone who let on that they need to have a "fish fry" etc....

I don't personally care, I'm not one of those "fish police".

So don't answer my question with "call the RAP line if I'm worried about it", I wasn't asking that was I?


----------



## upnorthnewbie (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been " poaching" fish for years and honestly had NO idea I was doing it. None. I talk to my friends and they didn't understand the rule either. If you poach a deer, you KNOW you are poachin a deer. I would like to think that's the situation here. Walleyemike answered my question about the limit and size differences on lake st. Clair, but know I am still worried that I am going to get busted for a 13 inch walleye or over the possesion limit. We need to change the laws and make all regulations state wide and the current rule book needs to be more clear. The 6 people I talked to, didn't know freezer fish counted. There has to be a ton of people out there that think the same way on the current laws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Down Lowe said:


> The email from the dnre regarding not targeting a species after you have a limit would make every tourament illegal as anglers attempt to catch heavier fish. Interesting. Wonder what would happen if I called the rap line during an flw?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I am sure they get special permits to allow it


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Its kinda hard to thaw them all out and piece them back together. 
I got the biggest pike you ever seen in my freezer. Thankfully I cut it into tiny little pieces so that taxidermy man wouldn't have a heart attack.
now its just one big jigsaw puzzle. 

And Yes I caught it when I was walking on water. and throwing rocks at my house.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

upnorthnewbie said:


> I have been " poaching" fish for years and honestly had NO idea I was doing it. None. I talk to my friends and they didn't understand the rule either. If you poach a deer, you KNOW you are poachin a deer. I would like to think that's the situation here. Walleyemike answered my question about the limit and size differences on lake st. Clair, but know I am still worried that I am going to get busted for a 13 inch walleye or over the possesion limit. We need to change the laws and make all regulations state wide and the current rule book needs to be more clear. The 6 people I talked to, didn't know freezer fish counted. There has to be a ton of people out there that think the same way on the current laws.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They obviously don't know the meaning of possession just daily. 

Read the book slowly with the intent of understanding what you read. Everything will be perfectly clear. Too many rely on hearsay from others who have also relied on hearsay from others and so on. Lots gets lost from one to another.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

USMarine2001 said:


> I am sure they get special permits to allow it


Wrong info.

As explained above, there is no more than a limit in the livewell. Walleye tournaments with 2 guys here (different rules for different states) have no more than 5 weighable fish between them both. In a bass tournament with even a single guy and a 5 bass weigh-in, only 5 bass are in his livewell at anyone time. (at least for FLW)


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

a couple years ago, a fellow MS.com member and myself were fishing in Erie and we were catching walleye hand over fist.....no exaggeration at all....we sat down right on top of the fish. 

we were trolling bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses. anyhow, we were having a very difficult time getting rod #2 set, before rod #1 was doubled over!!!! after about 15 minutes and eventually getting a second rod set, we had 9 walleye in the box and #10 was close behind. 

well, we hit a double and turned them both loose and reset the rods and hit another double. well, we got those two fish in the boat, unhooked the first and topped off our limit and threw the other fish back in the lake. there was another boat right next to us, and they could not believe we threw that fish back into the lake. 

well, without missing a beat, my buddy looks over at him and says...."stupid walleye!!!! do you know where we can catch some sheepshead?!!!!" the other guy just about falls into the water in disbelief:lol::lol:

anyhow, the point i am trying to make is that eventhough you have your limit of target fish, does not mean you have to stop fishing. you don't even have to stop using the bait(s) you caught the walleye on. you never know what is going to hit a crawler harness on Lake Erie. i caught a 9.5 pound sheepshead on a 6" salmon spoon fishing for walleye off of Stoney Point during a walleye tournament. those stupid fish will hit anything you have dragging behind the boat:rant:


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Wrong info.
> 
> As explained above, there is no more than a limit in the livewell. Walleye tournaments with 2 guys here (different rules for different states) have no more than 5 weighable fish between them both. In a bass tournament with even a single guy and a 5 bass weigh-in, only 5 bass are in his livewell at anyone time. (at least for FLW)


For the bass tournaments - If you have 5 in the livewell then you are not supposed to continue to target the species according to the e-mail from the DNR . . ."Keep in mind that possession limits require anglers to stop fishing after keeping a specified number of fish. "

What is the definition of "keep" in the livewell or on the fillet table?


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for your patience

we are probably dragging this out longer than it needs to be, but I find the discussion and points of view interesting.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

there are some states that do not allow "culling fish" during tournaments...more towards walleye tournaments than bass tournaments.

if i am fishing a bass tournament, and i have 5 "squeakers" (barely legal length), then, yes, i am going to continue to target bass to try to upgrade my weight. get 6th fish in boat and immediately release a "squeaker". back to 5 fish in the livewell.

as far as walleye, they are not as easy to keep alive in a livewell, for a long period of time. i think that is why some states practice "NO CULL" rules. once a walleye hits the livewell, it stays there until the weigh-in. no upgrading allowed.

if you do some extensive research on this site, you will see ALOT of threads and posts pertaining to "upgrading" walleye. catch a bigger fish, and release a small fish. after the limit has been caught.

i will be the first to admit this...when i am out fishing, and i catch my 5th walleye, i am not going to stop fishing. plain and simple. come and give me a ticket i guess


----------



## DAWG54 (Dec 18, 2006)

As per the original question in this post: There is a bill in progress that has already passed a vote in the MI House of Representatives by a wide margin. The bill would allow for a fisherman to have in possesion 3 days worth of limits of WALLEYE. The senate vote was scheduled for March 4 but I am not sure if the vote went as scheduled. The senate has already expressed great support and it is expected to easily pass. Since it is legislative law, it will go into effect immediately upon signing by the governor and is expected to be in effect prior to this summer's walleye bite.


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

jstfish48162 said:


> there are some states that do not allow "culling fish" during tournaments...more towards walleye tournaments than bass tournaments.
> 
> if i am fishing a bass tournament, and i have 5 "squeakers" (barely legal length), then, yes, i am going to continue to target bass to try to upgrade my weight. get 6th fish in boat and immediately release a "squeaker". back to 5 fish in the livewell.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way. I don't disagree with the practice of culling fish or to keep fishing for the fun of fishing after I have a limit. I am just trying to understand this law better. I think it has some big gray areas and does not make a lot of sense.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Down Lowe said:


> For the bass tournaments - If you have 5 in the livewell then you are not supposed to continue to target the species according to the e-mail from the DNR . . ."Keep in mind that possession limits require anglers to stop fishing after keeping a specified number of fish. "
> 
> What is the definition of "keep" in the livewell or on the fillet table?


Michigan you can cull. Its has no law against culling. Some states do.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Down Lowe said:


> I'm the same way. I don't disagree with the practice of culling fish or to keep fishing for the fun of fishing after I have a limit. I am just trying to understand this law better. I think it has some big gray areas and does not make a lot of sense.


alot of gray areas indeed.

i am not a poacher, i don't litter in the woods, i don't throw bait containers in the water, i don't over-harvest walleye, perch or panfish ( the only fish i eat). but if i have 5 walleye in the box, i continue to fish, and i am stopped by a CO on the water and i am asked what i am fishing for, i will show him my fish and say walleye. if i get a ticket, then i will be labeled a poacher

i have met several CO's and have never had an issue with any of them. a few years ago, i was fishing a small club tournament on Ford Lake in Ypsilanti. i had a decent limit of smallies and it was only 11 a.m. (we were fishing until 3 p.m.). anyhow, our boat was stopped by the DNR doing "random" boat/fish inspections (life vests, fire extinguishers, registration, number and size of fish, etc.) 

anyhow, the CO's asked if we had any fish, i said "yes, i have 5 smallmouth bass and my partner has 3 smallmouth bass" then the CO asked to see them. i flipped opened the livewell and said...."they are right here". then the CO said..."take them out and hand them to me so we can measure them" i said...."not going to happen!!! i am not handing my fish from boat to boat over the water. you are more than welcome to board our boat and check every fish." so, one of the officers came aboard and did his job and then got back into their boat, said good luck and left.

they did not say anything about having my limit and still targeting bass, which was obvious because i told them we were fishing a bass tournament.

i don't think CO's are out to set a record by writing tickets and confiscating weapons and stuff like that. but, there are times when a person does something and deserves to be punished to the full extent of the law. as well as the fact that they are just "doing their jobs" which is completely understandable. 

the gray areas need to be polished up a little so there is less of a chance for a wrong interpretation of the actual law......IMO.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jstfish48162 said:


> alot of gray areas indeed.
> 
> i am not a poacher, i don't litter in the woods, i don't throw bait containers in the water, i don't over-harvest walleye, perch or panfish ( the only fish i eat). but if i have 5 walleye in the box, i continue to fish, and i am stopped by a CO on the water and i am asked what i am fishing for, i will show him my fish and say walleye. if i get a ticket, then i will be labeled a poacher
> 
> ...


They go by whats in your livewell. When you upgrade, pull one out first and realease then add the bigger one. They all have told me that you can continue to fish just don't have over limit in the livewell.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

I was told by the DNR that once you have your limit in the livewell, you are done fishing for that fish. To keep fishing you need to be under your limit in the livewell, such as Bass, if you had four, you could keep fishing.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

theeyes said:


> I was told by the DNR that once you have your limit in the livewell, you are done fishing for that fish. To keep fishing you need to be under your limit in the livewell, such as Bass, if you had four, you could keep fishing.


But its not illegal to cull.


----------



## upnorthnewbie (Dec 27, 2008)

But if you cull, wouldn't you be targeting a fish that you already had your limit of? I was also told that you can't target a fish after reaching your limit. I guess I don't know why I care. I never have to worry about this rule anyway. Catching to many fish, has never been a problem I have to deal with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> But its not illegal to cull.


DNR's answer was. yes you can cull as long as you don't have a limit in the boat. 4 bass cull all day long, put the fifth one in the livewell your done. 
Do an ask the DNR question and this should be the answer you will get.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

theeyes said:


> DNR's answer was. yes you can cull as long as you don't have a limit in the boat. 4 bass cull all day long, put the fifth one in the livewell your done.
> Do an ask the DNR question and this should be the answer you will get.


I did ask a couple of CO's. They said as long as they don't catch you with 6 (5 being the limit) in your livewell, they will let you continue to fish. Catch the fish, release one from the livewell, put new fish in the livewell. They said most of their fellow officers would do the same thing in enforcing. They are sportsman themselves. 

If you read the actual law as written, you can only "catch, kill, or keep" and then your done. To me thats saying you can catch or kill or keep, then your done. I'm not an english major but I think it should be written "catch and kill or keep". 2 totally different meanings.


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

my brother is a c.o and walleye mike is RIGHT with his post.


----------

